# Posting count thread



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Use this thread to add to your posting count. Maybe someone can catch a1jim…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I was checking the logs the other day and did not see any incident reports of trolling. Good deal…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I honestly don't post trying to raise my post total. I simply like to talk too much.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Monte, this thread will get you count AND allow you to talk too much.

What do you think of Ben Carson?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Watch my post count go up…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

...and up…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm shooting for 4000 posts…


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*I honestly don't post trying to raise my post total. I simply like to talk too much.*

I like honesty like this. I think "Trolls" are people who really don't care about woodworking because they don't post any projects but they just love to post thier wisdom. Don't make me point them out because I can.

DKV you can respond to this several times in several ways. GO FOR IT…...................


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Well mike, let's start with you spilling your guts about our site trolls. I'd be interested since I'm the site troll fighter…


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

oh ya..................


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, should I arrest them all? I don't think the jail is big enough.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

3936


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Maybe a better direction to persue would be making some worthwile projects and posting them?










You should buy this item build a nice shed then get Teds woodworking plans and you will be king of the LJs !!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rob, my projects aren't worthwhile? (3937)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

What project/projects would that be ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Any of my projects…

(3938)


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Monte, this thread will get you count AND allow you to talk too much.
> 
> What do you think of Ben Carson?
> 
> - DKV


He's meant to be a very good rocket scientist.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Any of my projects…
> 
> (3938)
> 
> - DKV


You do realize, dont you, that your count is ONE off from the count under your avatar?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> You do realize, dont you, that your count is ONE off from the count under your avatar?
> 
> - JoeinGa


3940 is wrong?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Now *you're right. When I posted before you said 3938, but the site said 3939.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

If I were to post every project that fit the criteria properly I am guessing 3-5 a week easily. I doubt that taking scrap electrical rods and turning a wooden knob for the ends so hose and wire that I hang on them doesn't fall off is a worthwhile project to yak about. Hence I post rarely, mostly because I am in the shop doing something, or goofing off who can tell? LOL


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not even gonna try to catch up to any one, the way I see it if you have that many posts, you have entirely to much time on your hands. I see any forum with some one with lots of posts, I figure most of their knowledge came from the interwebs and not from experience.

As far as projects, I don't, won't and don't wanna post em, all I need is my clients approval…..

just my half cented opinion…..


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Seriously DKV?


----------

